
Here Is the Epic Future Blockchain Is Going to Create - febin
https://hackernoon.com/here-is-the-epic-future-blockchain-is-going-to-create-afe167c90568
======
mankash666
This is rife with half truths.

1\. Amazon is cited as a middleman in multiple use cases. It's trivial for one
to bypass Amazon by self hosting an e-commerce website. However, Amazon's
value is actually it's channel reach - people go to Amazon to look for things
and not being there is bad business.

2\. The USP of the blockchain is in providing "trust" that was previously
provided by middlemen. Like in smart contacts or escrow. Those are the only
use cases that actually make sense. Ones listed in this article aren't the
best fit for the blockchain

